# Can't decide if bent or triv



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

So I've been having a bit of a issue with some grassy weeds in a few areas of my front lawn. I think it's bent but can't decide if it's bent or triv. I sprayed with tenacity and it whitened and killed it so that leads me to believe it's bent. There are more areas I didn't see at first so I've done a blanket spray over the front section of the yard to make sure I get all. There are a few small blades that did start to come back after killing it. Hoping for some thoughts from TLF on what it could be. @g-man sorry to ask for your assistance again on this but I was hoping for your opinion on what it is. This hole thing is stressing me.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Reasons I think it's bent is because it's only in the areas that get mostly full sun and not at all in the shady areas. It also didn't go dormant in the sun in the summer.

Reasons I'm worried that it's triv is because I see a few small blades coming back after killing with tenacity. I'm not sure though tenacity would have killed it as much as it did if it was triv. It was fully brown and crispy but then a few new blades grew. Not much just a few.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you peel a leaf to see the ligule?

@tgreen is the expert in POA t. He has a video that I linked in the weed id thread.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's some more pics.









I don't see the centre point thing but the blade is kind of boat shaped. I'm so confused.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I didn't have to work today so I spent the day really looking into this issue. I have looked at everything and it's triv. I'm screwed. The blanket app of tenacity has started to highlight the fact it's intertwined in the good bluegrass in the front section. It's about 600 sq ft of area. I can't believe this has happened. I'm so bummed right now. Honestly I feel like giving up on this lawn. I'm going to have to round up the entire front area. It's too late now so I have to wait until next summer. All because I screwed up identifying what weed I had. I didn't see it earlier this year or any of last year. It's like seeds got put there or something.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> Can you peel a leaf to see the ligule?
> 
> @tgreen is the expert in POA t. He has a video that I linked in the weed id thread.


That looks like triv. Couple reasons 1) the vernation in pic 4 looks folded vs rolled (which is what bent is), 2) the leaf blade in pic 1 is a poa based on the midrib, 3) the spaghetti like stolons in the last pic.

If it's triv it should literally lift off the soil at this time of year with virtually no effort. Also, it's a myth that all triv goes dormant in the summer. If it has access to water it does not. Also, the ligule test is no good at this time of year b/c the triv is so fine. The ligule should become prominent again as cool weather returns and the triv starts to recover.

I've been humbled a couple times on this forum with a mis-call but I'd take bets at 99% odds that is triv.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

tgreen said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Can you peel a leaf to see the ligule?
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. I really did think it was bent at first but it became more evident it was triv when it started coming back in the tenacity hit areas.

It can pull out of the soil with no issue. Do you think I can try to manually remove it? There was one area I pulled out after it browned from the tenacity and it hasn't started to return yet in that area. I might try that this fall and possibly velocity next spring.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11, I'm replying before reading the rest of the thread so I don't get biased by other replies.

I pretty much have the same stuff. And I, too, wasn't totally sure (still am not, in fact) whether it's Triv or Bentgrass. The blades look like a Bluegrass on mine (and I think yours); I don't see the veins that Bent has. Tenacity (high concentration spot spray) does seem to be killing some of it though, so I'm really kind of confused as well.

Edit after reading some more posts: Mine did not go dormant, either. And Certainty did not phase it, either. Head-scratcher.

Edit 2: Your latter pics look a lot like Triv.

Edit 3: One of the patches (the one that's dying) that I sprayed are exhibiting false-crowning. Bent is known to do that, but maybe Triv does, too; I don't know.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Green said:


> @SNOWBOB11, I'm replying before reading the rest of the thread so I don't get biased by other replies.
> 
> I pretty much have the same stuff. And I, too, wasn't totally sure (still am not, in fact) whether it's Triv or Bentgrass. The blades look like a Bluegrass on mine (and I think yours); I don't see the veins that Bent has. Tenacity (high concentration spot spray) does seem to be killing some of it though, so I'm really kind of confused as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks green. Have you used velocity with any good results?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It can pull out of the soil with no issue. Do you think I can try to manually remove it? There was one area I pulled out after it browned from the tenacity and it hasn't started to return yet in that area. I might try that this fall and possibly velocity next spring.


I manually removed some last week in a different part of the yard (front) and it pulled up easily. I doubt I got it all, but it's better than doing nothing, and there was really no other option this time of year.

I will post photos of mine when I get the chance. Are you interested me putting them in your thread here? If not, I'll find somewhere else for them.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Thanks green. Have you used velocity with any good results?


Yes, it seemed to help a lot, minus those few patches that I mentioned in the above post. They never got phased by it (like the others never got phased by Certainty). We had about 6 weeks straight with the daily high being 87-92 this Summer, plus some hotter days. But I was irrigating 2-3x per week in July, and mowing high (4"). I think the water supply, plus the high HOC, protected it from even getting hit by the Velocity. This type of Triv really never got high enough to be mowed...even the past few weeks (when I've been mowing at 3.75" in the front). Between the Roundup in the Spring, the Velocity this Summer to try to get the leftovers, and now hand-removing anything still left, I probably have made a real dent in it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Green said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks green. Have you used velocity with any good results?
> ...


Thanks green. I appreciate the detailed response. It helps me to decide how I'm going to tackle this.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the triv, @SNOWBOB11. Invasive, death-defying weeds are the worst.


----------

